# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Merry Christmas

## Mcbride19

This thread just to wish you all a Merry Christmas
Merry Christmas Wallpaper 1920x1200 By Patrice.jpg

----------


## ImaginationProgress

Hope all of you Solidoodle fans got some cool stuff for Christmas!

----------

